# Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Has there been any news about when the Pensacola Beach Pier will be repaired and reopened? Thanks.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It was on the news last night. Have the funding now and should be either started or completed in a couple of weeks. I wasn't listening too close. In Progress either way.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow,my local station said 1-2 million and at least a year,wtf?????


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Just did a news search and you are right,2 weeks?
we will see,hope for the best.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is from Apr 19 in response to a letter I wrote to the SRIA.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Also...last update on the myescambia page regarding the pier was April 16, 2021.


----------

